# Sorta new to the Droid 2 Global.



## Duskye (Feb 24, 2012)

Wellll, I'm getting a downgrade from my Droid Charge to this...but I kinda consider it a upgraded, considering that the devoplment for this phone is a lot more active then the droid charge







.

I guess what I'm saying is: Where should I start? I've had a look at a couple of roms (I'm really excited that I'm actually able to get CM9 or AOKP on this phone, that and a almost fully functional ICS







.), though I'm not exactly sure what to choose, so I'm asking people that have had this phone way more then me too see which rom would at least be a good start for a Droid 2 Global Beginner.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

CM9 is stable and safe, camera should be working again shortly. AOKP has a faster development cycle (less review) and tends to have a different style and feature-set. MIUI is (iirc) akin to the experience you might get on iOS, but is still Android. Then there's LiquidICS and Gummy. Personally I prefer CM9 due to it's clean appearance and thorough code-review. Most roms kang features from CM due to this (though not all).

Gummy
CM9
AOKP
MIUI
LiquidICS


----------



## jv75th (Oct 3, 2011)

I am running CM9 7/23 build and works very good. Only problem I can find (like in most of ICS D2G roms) is the camera. Besides that, everything is working perfectly


----------



## Duskye (Feb 24, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> CM9 is stable and safe, camera should be working again shortly. AOKP has a faster development cycle (less review) and tends to have a different style and feature-set. MIUI is (iirc) akin to the experience you might get on iOS, but is still Android. Then there's LiquidICS and Gummy. Personally I prefer CM9 due to it's clean appearance and thorough code-review. Most roms kang features from CM due to this (though not all).
> 
> Gummy
> CM9
> ...


Ah! I did not expect a reply this quicky, and from a devopler no less







.

I guess the only thing that's sorta putting me off from AOKP that flash and netflix are not working, though those are not really that big of a thing to me, I also do not know if that will be fixed in build 40, whenever the dev deciceds to update the rom







, I've also wanted to try AOKP because of it's awesome features.

CM9 is kinda of the same story, though I was able to kinda experience it on the Droid Charge ICS build, but the build did not have many things working with it (MMS, USB Mass Storage, Data, misleading signal bars, just to name a few.), so I guess I kinda had a bad start with it.

I guess I'll probably go in the order of CM9, AOKP, MIUI, LiquidICS, and then Gummy. I will decided which rom to stay stuck with after I mess with them







.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Duskye said:


> Ah! I did not expect a reply this quicky, and from a devopler no less
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Current CM9 builds are quite stable and should work extremely well now. I can't tell you if flash/netflix work since I don't use them, but we now have ICS compatible gpu drivers/libraries and only a handful of minor bugs.


----------



## Duskye (Feb 24, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> Current CM9 builds are quite stable and should work extremely well now. I can't tell you if flash/netflix work since I don't use them, but we now have ICS compatible gpu drivers/libraries and only a handful of minor bugs.


Question as I see your the op of the current CM9 builds: Has there been any progress on getting CM10 on this phone? I know that's probably asking a lot, but just wondering is all.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Duskye said:


> Question as I see your the op of the current CM9 builds: Has there been any progress on getting CM10 on this phone? I know that's probably asking a lot, but just wondering is all.


I try to do things transparently, so an answer is worthwhile: There will be work on CM10 starting around later this week. I wouldn't expect any visible progress for a while however. CM9/ICS took 8-9 months to get to where it is now and there's still random bugs floating around


----------



## Duskye (Feb 24, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> I try to do things transparently, so an answer is worthwhile: There will be work on CM10 starting around later this week. I wouldn't expect any visible progress for a while however. CM9/ICS took 8-9 months to get to where it is now and there's still random bugs floating around


Hey, I'm glad that I actually have a good ICS build!







. Jelly Bean won't be as long as process (hopefully.), but no rush. I'm just glad to have ICS and CM9 available to moe







.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd just say http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29872-jelly-bean-for-the-droid-2-global/


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is a link to a bunch of D2G info on ROMs and other stuff I have in a thread on XDA

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20417088

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120629-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> I try to do things transparently, so an answer is worthwhile: There will be work on CM10 starting around later this week. I wouldn't expect any visible progress for a while however. CM9/ICS took 8-9 months to get to where it is now and there's still random bugs floating around


I know I'm looking forward to seeing what comes of this. I'll seriously LOL when we have these phones running JB (even half way) while Moto still can't/wont upgrade us to ICS on their end.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, Motorola has a lot of customers to worry about.

You keep forgetting that you're fine with using a bugged ROM that is lacking in some aspects.

They have to support these devices commercially, and they've deemed that upgrading them to ICS is not viable from that point of view. Remember, they make absolutely no money by upgrading an EOL device, and unlike Samsung they aren't exactly shining in terms of profitability to be able to allocate resources to development and testing for EOL devices.

Just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## masckara (Aug 26, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> Current CM9 builds are quite stable and should work extremely well now. I can't tell you if flash/netflix work since I don't use them, but we now have ICS compatible gpu drivers/libraries and only a handful of minor bugs.


Do you mean Hardware acceletation is working on D2G ICS? if so, what's the rom, version? I will love to try it...


----------

